# old huffman



## Honter12 (Mar 31, 2008)

I have an old Huffman Airflyte its definetly old, I was told it was a pre-WW2 bike but I really dont know. I think it would be considerd to be in ok condition except the pedal is broken and the chain is gone (the chain is crazy the crank is huge i've never seen anything like it). It has balloon tires and as far as I can tell its all orginal. I'm intrested in finding out more and trying to sell it. Saddly I cant post a picture but I woulld be more then happy to send them in a Email, my email is Alistairbeebe@yahoo.com


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi I saw your post on the Cabe. I tried to e-mail you but it came back undeliverable. I would be interested in seeing your bike and willing to post a photo or 2. please send some photos. click below to get my e-mail.
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 31, 2008)

ok, I looked at the photos and your bike is between 1948 and 1954. if you could post the serial we can probably pin it down. e-mail me and let me know what you are trying to get from it if it is still available.
Scott


----------



## Honter12 (Apr 1, 2008)

*here are some pictures*

http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn205/honter12/100_2775.jpg

http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn205/honter12/100_2776.jpg

http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn205/honter12/100_2773.jpg

http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn205/honter12/100_2772.jpg

http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn205/honter12/100_2771.jpg

http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn205/honter12/100_2878.jpg

http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn205/honter12/100_2877.jpg

http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn205/honter12/100_2876.jpg

http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn205/honter12/100_2879.jpg


----------



## Honter12 (Apr 1, 2008)

*pictures*

I dont know if that little walter stamp is the person who had the bike or the name of the bike, but I thought I would add it. There is some rust on it but I think most of it would come off with steelwool. Also its really dirty because I havent washed it. Some of the spokes are broken, it has balloon tires they are allstate tries and they arent really dry rotted. I think both would hold air.


----------



## Langsmer (Apr 3, 2008)

Looks late 40's. It is at least pre 1953.


----------



## hudman (Jan 23, 2009)

*41 Huffman Firestone Cruiser*

i have an old huffman and been looking for a picture of a complete bike, cuz all i have is frame and tank, this is the closest i come to mine...i need alot of parts any leads on where to find parts?


----------



## Honter12 (Jan 29, 2009)

umm, if your talking about the bike that i had i'm sorry to say, it got sold in august.


----------

